# Hood Rats / Mall Rats / Club Rats.... Where's The Love At???



## mr craig (Dec 18, 2009)

fuck all that fake ass played out commercial radio wanna be gangster shit.


----------



## mr craig (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]8nVzSr3yDcA[/youtube]


----------



## mr craig (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]xkTZD3LwbJc[/youtube]


----------



## mr craig (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]YTAhSJt_8x8[/youtube]


----------



## mr craig (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]1mt3vZHDiM8[/youtube]


----------



## mr craig (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]fxRPyVANP8o[/youtube]


----------



## \m/ \m/ (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]IvxHx8HYfs0[/youtube]


----------



## \m/ \m/ (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]Z4zvYLxZuf8[/youtube]


----------



## mr craig (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]13zPMeKm87o[/youtube]


----------



## \m/ \m/ (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]aftA8mI8ddg[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]aFwtfsPKQIU[/youtube]


----------



## \m/ \m/ (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]iJKoLAJtdGU[/youtube]


----------



## \m/ \m/ (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]isumZjs3dKA[/youtube]


----------



## Keenly (Dec 18, 2009)

hardcore

[youtube]FJ3oHpup-pk[/youtube]


----------



## chitownsmoking (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9IKTunVc4w

chitown!


----------



## \m/ \m/ (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]cxh4NQ8Fb3g[/youtube]


----------



## \m/ \m/ (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]Nj4gWHzdPF4[/youtube]


----------



## mr craig (Dec 18, 2009)

swisherking said:


>


 get that shit hood rat shit outta here.


----------



## Keenly (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]3oy7XKnsKcs[/youtube]



rap is lame


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]dY7OtNfWahw[/youtube]


----------



## mr craig (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]4jNyr6BJZuI[/youtube]


----------



## mr craig (Dec 18, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> [youtube]dY7OtNfWahw[/youtube]


kids got as much talent as any of the bullshit gettin played on commercial radio today. shit hes probably the next 50 cent.


----------



## mr craig (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]psdgRH_p3XI[/youtube]


----------



## mr craig (Dec 18, 2009)

swisherking said:


> /icon_mrgreen.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Mr. Green" smilieid="197" class="inlineimg" />


 theres so much shitty rap out there, thanks for proving why rap is considered one of the worst genres. most these mainstream rappers should STFU.


----------



## mr craig (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]F-pB8poKipo[/youtube]


----------



## mr craig (Dec 18, 2009)

[youtube]s-3hOGKp4Aw[/youtube]


----------



## mr craig (Dec 19, 2009)

[youtube]_NctSsWAkT0[/youtube]


----------



## mr craig (Dec 19, 2009)

[youtube]PGm0V6FBYD8[/youtube]


----------



## blaze1camp (Dec 19, 2009)

Slug my dude...When i used to live in MN and before he got on he used to hook me up with all tickets to the 1st ave...Cats cool for real...Big ups Slug...


----------



## mr craig (Dec 19, 2009)

blaze1camp said:


> Slug my dude...When i used to live in MN and before he got on he used to hook me up with all tickets to the 1st ave...Cats cool for real...Big ups Slug...


 fuck yea thats bad ass man. MN represent... they got some of the dankest herb in the world up north there.


----------



## mr craig (Dec 19, 2009)

[youtube]hhkk_4d8MFs[/youtube]


----------



## mr craig (Dec 19, 2009)

[youtube]5QNDYuC36GQ[/youtube]


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 20, 2009)

Heres some real rap. Someone with some lyrical talent.

[youtube]EDN_VFXMsCA[/youtube]


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 20, 2009)

[youtube]RPkAHvp1Vgw[/youtube]

Cant beat the greatest rapper alive. They tried.


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 20, 2009)

[youtube]HnRc46xWSfI[/youtube]


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 20, 2009)

[youtube]R_wflXLS_Yc[/youtube]


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 20, 2009)

[youtube]kG_qcud1ShM[/youtube]

Still...


----------



## smokinmayne (Dec 20, 2009)

slim thugs lyrical talent is mediocre at best

if you have heard one of his songs, then youve heard them all.....

and king koopa's new music is horrible

his rap is a shadow of his fomer self

he needs to go back when he wasnt popular to regain whatever he lost

thats real talk

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oYENJ4bLsx0&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oYENJ4bLsx0&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## supernovagrowlights (Dec 20, 2009)

if you never heard of immortal technique you need to check him out for real

[youtube]5pqiqrnZE44[/youtube]


----------



## supernovagrowlights (Dec 20, 2009)

[youtube]DVL4IAKA9Lc[/youtube]


----------



## nuera59 (Dec 20, 2009)

klasnekoff (uk talent)


----------



## kronic1989 (Dec 20, 2009)

Slim thug doesn't make great albums, but he has a bunch of killer songs with killer beats. And I don't believe what you're sayin about chamillionaire, I think his lyrics now are getting pretty crazy, I dont like all of his songs, but some songs the guy kills it. I do agree his older stuff is the nitty gritty of what hes really about. But hes trying to promote a better image and be more positive and do more positive. I like what hes doing. 

Im not a fan of UGK, I do like swisha house though. That song reminded me of them.


----------



## lucie lou (Dec 21, 2009)

[youtube]4Z4IBq2PvAM[/youtube]


----------



## lucie lou (Dec 21, 2009)

supernovagrowlights said:


> if you never heard of immortal technique you need to check him out for real




yo big up bro! immortal techs got some dank tunes!


----------



## lucie lou (Dec 21, 2009)

this vidz sick n da guitar riffz r dank as fuck.....................[youtube]-0mB59n0zBA[/youtube]


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Jan 10, 2010)

*This what your looking for?*

Living Legends

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnyVYLAv-Gc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byEpopQvXvU

Zion I 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA5FVzsQjKo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdymJU84Eyw

GZA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmnOJ0bq1Gw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiOrX4_Sieg

RZA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU9cZo91OvA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moeSe2m3XFU


----------

